# Orange / Lemon Tree



## TORTOISEHOME (Jul 7, 2008)

I am going to be making a new enclosure on the side of the house for Tortoises and need a tree to provide shade. I was thinking a Orange and Lemon Tree. I know the fruit is harmless but what about the leaves? I could not find anything on the internet. Any help would be nice. The reason for the fruit trees is I like the fruit and I cant have something that is going to overtake the side of the house. 

Thanks
Mongo


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have read somewhere that Citrus leaves are not good for torts. Here it is http://www.sdturtle.org/Plants that Poison.htm 

And also think about the fruit falling on your torts. Not good.


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Jul 8, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> I have read somewhere that Citrus leaves are not good for torts. Here it is http://www.sdturtle.org/Plants that Poison.htm
> 
> And also think about the fruit falling on your torts. Not good.



Thanks Crazy1

I wasnt planning on using the fruit trees for food or anything like that. I was planning on using them primarily as shade and the fruit was for me. I just didnt want to put something over the top of them incase the leaves fall and they eat them. The trees will not get that big as I will keep them cafefully pruned. 

On that list, I didnt see anything about the trees though


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Check the list again under C for Citrus its the 19th one under the C's 
"Citrus Fruits (esp. Persian Lime): leaves"
that is why I don't have mine situated under my lemon and lime trees.


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Jul 9, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Check the list again under C for Citrus its the 19th one under the C's
> "Citrus Fruits (esp. Persian Lime): leaves"
> that is why I don't have mine situated under my lemon and lime trees.



Thanks. No Citrus then.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2008)

Rose of Sharon is not an invasive tree. They grow slowly, provide great shade, are very pretty and you can feed them to the tortoises!!

Yvonne


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Jul 9, 2008)

emysemys said:


> Rose of Sharon is not an invasive tree. They grow slowly, provide great shade, are very pretty and you can feed them to the tortoises!!
> 
> Yvonne



I have three tropical hibiscus right now. None of the nursery's around me have the rose of sharon. I asked to have some ordered so i am waiting. 

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------

